# Rugby Union



## Paperboy (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm off to my first game of the season on Friday. My team Bath have started well with two good wins against Leicester and Saracen's.

Hoping for a good game at Franklin Gardens and too continue our run of good form. Anyone else off to any games?


----------



## GB72 (Sep 11, 2017)

After the last 2 weeks I will be avoiding Tigers matches. Bath have started on good form but Northampton stepped it up a gear at the weekend. Think it will be tight but I suspect a Bath win. 

Suspect I will make it to my usual half a dozen Tigers matches over the season.


----------



## IanM (Sep 11, 2017)

Will after I'm back off holiday... always used to go to Bath ,now I live in Chepstow I watch Dragons games if I find they are on.  Their matches seem to crop up at purely random times and days!


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 11, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Think it will be tight but I suspect a Bath win.QUOTE]

Hope your right as I'm standing in the terraces with my friend who's a season ticket holder. She'll be unbearable if they win and lead me astray in the pubs after!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Sep 11, 2017)

Paperboy said:





GB72 said:



			Think it will be tight but I suspect a Bath win.QUOTE]

Hope your right as I'm standing in the terraces with my friend who's a season ticket holder. She'll be unbearable if they win and lead me astray in the pubs after!!
		
Click to expand...

Northampton props are not good but they have strength in the back row. You have the players to negate that. Harry Malinder is a liability at fly half and you have the backs to exploit that. They won well against at Tigers team playing badly at the weekend but I suspect that they will not get such an easy ride on Friday night.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Sep 11, 2017)

2 wins from 2 for Glasgow with our new coaching set up and would expect 3 from 3 after this week playing Cardiff Blues but the big test will be the week afterwards, home to Munster which will be a crucial game in determining how our conference begins to shape pre Autumn internationals


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 11, 2017)

GB72 said:





Paperboy said:



			Northampton props are not good but they have strength in the back row. You have the players to negate that. Harry Malinder is a liability at fly half and you have the backs to exploit that. They won well against at Tigers team playing badly at the weekend but I suspect that they will not get such an easy ride on Friday night.
		
Click to expand...

Mate of mine plays front row for saints :rofl: Matthew Beesley, was on loan last season at Ampthill i think.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Sep 11, 2017)

Val said:



			2 wins from 2 for Glasgow with our new coaching set up and would expect 3 from 3 after this week playing Cardiff Blues but the big test will be the week afterwards, home to Munster which will be a crucial game in determining how our conference begins to shape pre Autumn internationals
		
Click to expand...

Interested to see how you get on against Edinburgh


----------



## Val (Sep 11, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Interested to see how you get on against Edinburgh
		
Click to expand...

Cockerill has made a good start but to be fair they've played no-one decent yet


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 17, 2017)

Well FairPlay to Saints, they never gave us any time to get the ball to the backs.
If they play like that all year they will be right up there!


----------



## Val (Sep 17, 2017)

Glasgow out of jail, big game on Friday at his me to Munster. Gutted to be missing this one


----------



## GB72 (Sep 17, 2017)

Val said:



			Glasgow out of jail, big game on Friday at his me to Munster. Gutted to be missing this one
		
Click to expand...

Matches against Munster are always good. As for Tigers, played ok first half and scored 3 tries despite still not having a functioning lineout then somehow failed to convert that into a bonus point. Tough match at Quins next week.

Going to be an interesting season as pretty much any of the top 10 teams can beat each other on any day. Think much will deoebd on who can hold it together during the Autumn internationals and 6 Nations


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 6, 2017)

Cheetahs v Glasgow on BBC ALBA tonight. [channel 142]
No subtitles.:lol:


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2017)

Watching Quins give Sale a hiding at the moment


----------



## Val (Oct 6, 2017)

Cheetahs v Glasgow is a crazy game, not helped by George Clancys interpretation of the laws


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 6, 2017)

Val said:



			Cheetahs v Glasgow is a crazy game, not helped by George Clancys interpretation of the laws
		
Click to expand...

Great win for Glasgow, exciting and very strange wide open game.
Fin Russell's kicking run comes to an end after 20 successful kicks.


----------



## Val (Oct 6, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Great win for Glasgow, exciting and very strange wide open game.
Fin Russell's kicking run comes to an end after 20 successful kicks.
		
Click to expand...

Craziest game Iâ€™ve seen in yonks. European Cup next week and an Exeter road trip beckons for us starting next Friday.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 6, 2017)

If you head into town afterwards, Exeter is a great place.


----------



## Val (Oct 6, 2017)

GB72 said:



			If you head into town afterwards, Exeter is a great place.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud, we plan to head back into town for a bit. Probably depends how much we drink early on though


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 14, 2017)

Some battle of a first half between the Chiefs and Glasgow.

Glasgow making a few mistakes, not like them.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 14, 2017)

Good game.

Still, the better team on the night won


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 15, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Good game.

Still, the better team on the night won 

Click to expand...

Could not disagree with that.
The best two teams in the UK gave us a fair old game.
Even though both were a bit 'off'.


----------



## Val (Oct 15, 2017)

I was at Sandy Park last night, great set up the Chiefs have. Glasgow not at their best and Chiefs executed a game plan well.


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2017)

50+ points at Franklin gardens a joy to watch


----------



## GB72 (Oct 15, 2017)

Val said:



			I was at Sandy Park last night, great set up the Chiefs have. Glasgow not at their best and Chiefs executed a game plan well.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, Exeter strong becoming a favourite trip when I get the chance to go away. That will be a cracking match when they head up to your place.

Mixed feelings about tigers this week. We could have been hammered, we could have won, we coukd have lost with no BP and a BP to Racing. All looked possible at varioys stages so will take the losing BP on a tough away trip. 

Work with a Saints fan, that is going to be fun tomorrow


----------



## GB72 (Oct 22, 2017)

Well yesterday was the best half of rugby that I have seen the Tigers play in years


----------



## Val (Oct 22, 2017)

Bad 2 weeks for Glasgow, European adventure pretty much over this year now


----------



## GB72 (Oct 22, 2017)

As long as the injury to Toomua is not serious, I am getting excited about our prospects for the first time in years. The big games, as it always seems to be, is the double header with Munster


----------



## Val (Oct 22, 2017)

GB72 said:



			As long as the injury to Toomua is not serious, I am getting excited about our prospects for the first time in years. The big games, as it always seems to be, is the double header with Munster
		
Click to expand...

I hope you pump them


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 11, 2017)

Newton Stewart playing Orkney today, some journey that.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow some game Scotland v Samoa.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow. England Argentina. I mean, wow. Wow, as in tedious. They are the same, right?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 11, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Wow. England Argentina. I mean, wow. Wow, as in tedious. They are the same, right?
		
Click to expand...

I take it you didn't watch or view the score.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I take it you didn't watch or view the score.

Click to expand...

I have seen your score, but sadly watched ours. No contest, i watched the wrong game!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 11, 2017)

Can someone tell me the name of the song that was played over the tannoy after the Scottish number 22 scored the try in the 74th minute. My 6 year old is walking round the house singing it and it's doing my head in.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 11, 2017)

First time in ages that I was glad to have missed the England match. Scotland game and Wales game great viewing. Tigers just signed the Aussie hooker and that looks a great bit of business


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Presently enjoying the ireland game. Always nice to see the boks lose.


----------



## Val (Nov 11, 2017)

Scotland game was great for the neutral
But a but nerve wracking as a fan.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 13, 2017)

Val said:



			Scotland game was great for the neutral
But a but nerve wracking as a fan.
		
Click to expand...

Will need to up our defence for next week , but having said that was good see the positivity displayed by wanting play the  game at pace, should be good one .


----------



## Val (Nov 13, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Will need to up our defence for next week , but having said that was good see the positivity displayed by wanting play the  game at pace, should be good one .
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, be nice to give the All Blacks a bit of a scare :lol:


----------



## Val (Nov 13, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can someone tell me the name of the song that was played over the tannoy after the Scottish number 22 scored the try in the 74th minute. My 6 year old is walking round the house singing it and it's doing my head in.
		
Click to expand...

Just caught this post. The song is Chelsea Dagger by the Frattelis


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 13, 2017)

Val said:



			Just caught this post. The song is Chelsea Dagger by the Frattelis
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Val. Right at this minute you are my favourite person in the whole world. I'll be able to play it for him in the morning before school and I will become a god in his eyes.


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Watched my local side this weekend as I regularly do at home (and away with permission.) The visiting side, Old Halesonians, had suffered a 92-0 league defeat the week before. Well this week they didnt fare much better. We beat them 109-0. Ive never seen anything like it. Our side play in the 5th tier of English Rugby and ive been watching them for a good 10 years and ive never seen a side so bad in all my time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 18, 2017)

Scotland V All Blacks, might be watching this one from behind the sofa.




Mind you.






Stranger things have happened................


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 18, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scotland V All Blacks, might be watching this one from behind the sofa.
...
		
Click to expand...

Good idea - even at the best of times - though Scotland HAS improved (thanks to a Kiwi coach (till June) of course!)

But after getting beaten by Oz in last Test, there'll be a decidedly 'no mercy' attitude by the ABs!

I predict a serious drubbing - with many points coming in the last 20!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 18, 2017)

Iâ€™m going to tuck myself in early tonight after catching up with todayâ€™s games so I can get up for tomorrowâ€™s England game. With NZ out a gap has opened that is very much England shaped.

A good rugby weekend this one!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 18, 2017)

Wales attempt cheating to get a result against Georgia........poor form that.
Barry John will be turning in his grave.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2017)

Good battling win front England - not the prettiest game but in the conditions they played smart 

Always good to continue to beat the Aussies and watch Cheka throw his toys out :whoo:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 18, 2017)

Foxholer;1771313

I predict a serious drubbing - with many points coming in the last 20![/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Naw the blacks aren't that bad

Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2017)

Good win for England but I thought the Aussies were disappointing. Still you can only beat the side in front of you. I hope that doesn't give false hope before the All Blacks come to town. That will be the real test and not one I think England are ready to solve yet.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't think England are due to play against NZ in this series of matches. I'm pretty sure they've got Samoa in their final match next week and that's it for the year. Not sure who NZ are playing, Wales or Ireland possibly?


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2017)

fair play to the scots, cracking effort against the all blacks, especially with the injuries they picked up as the game went on and some pretty inexperienced replacements, gave them a real scare at the end, with the ball russell and hogg were both excellent at times and as a side they fronted up well especially in the contact areas


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't think England are due to play against NZ in this series of matches. I'm pretty sure they've got Samoa in their final match next week and that's it for the year. Not sure who NZ are playing, Wales or Ireland possibly?
		
Click to expand...

All blacks go to Wales next week


----------



## User20205 (Nov 18, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good win for England but I thought the Aussies were disappointing. Still you can only beat the side in front of you. I hope that doesn't give false hope before the All Blacks come to town. That will be the real test and not one I think England are ready to solve yet.
		
Click to expand...

Though England were poor & lucky to beat the Aussies who got nothing. England are rubbish at converting pressure when in the 22, compare that to how incisive with ball in hand the Aussies are. Same old England, lots of effort, little skill. Iâ€™d put us behind NZ, Ireland and maybe the Aussies if the World Cup was tomorrow. If I was Cheka m, Iâ€™d be fuming too, at least 1 good try disallowed + sin bin for 3-4 defenders being offside when robshaw held the fella up


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2017)

therod said:



			Though England were poor & lucky to beat the Aussies who got nothing. England are rubbish at converting pressure when in the 22, compare that to how incisive with ball in hand the Aussies are. Same old England, lots of effort, little skill. Iâ€™d put us behind NZ, Ireland and maybe the Aussies if the World Cup was tomorrow. If I was Cheka m, Iâ€™d be fuming too, at least 1 good try disallowed + sin bin for 3-4 defenders being offside when robshaw held the fella up
		
Click to expand...

You Australian  ?


----------



## User20205 (Nov 18, 2017)

chrisd said:



			You Australian  ?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, just a fair dinkum footie fan !!! 
>
>
>
>
Rack off Bouncer !!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 18, 2017)

fundy said:



			fair play to the scots, cracking effort against the all blacks, especially with the injuries they picked up as the game went on and some pretty inexperienced replacements, gave them a real scare at the end, with the ball russell and hogg were both excellent at times and as a side they fronted up well especially in the contact areas
		
Click to expand...

Considering we had five starting players off injured and ended with third choice front row with 5 caps between them that was some performance.
On the bright side at least it proves that Scotland is finally getting some depth of quality.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2017)

Women commentators on rugby just sounds wrong.Anyone watching the highlights on BBC2


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good win for England but I thought the Aussies were disappointing. Still you can only beat the side in front of you. I hope that doesn't give false hope before the All Blacks come to town. That will be the real test and not one I think England are ready to solve yet.
		
Click to expand...

Only a year to get ready


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2017)

therod said:



			Though England were poor & lucky to beat the Aussies who got nothing. England are rubbish at converting pressure when in the 22, compare that to how incisive with ball in hand the Aussies are. Same old England, lots of effort, little skill. Iâ€™d put us behind NZ, Ireland and maybe the Aussies if the World Cup was tomorrow. If I was Cheka m, Iâ€™d be fuming too, at least 1 good try disallowed + sin bin for 3-4 defenders being offside when robshaw held the fella up
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it was lucky - wasnâ€™t the most clinical performance but deserved the win and for all their pressure couldnâ€™t cross the line - the disallowed try looked the right call to me , clearly obstructed Robshaw. Itâ€™s another win , 5 in a row against the Aussies and still just the one defeat in 20 plus games. Watching NZ I donâ€™t see them that far ahead at the moment


----------



## User20205 (Nov 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not sure if it was lucky - wasnâ€™t the most clinical performance but deserved the win and for all their pressure couldnâ€™t cross the line - the disallowed try looked the right call to me , clearly obstructed Robshaw. Itâ€™s another win , 5 in a row against the Aussies and still just the one defeat in 20 plus games. Watching NZ I donâ€™t see them that far ahead at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Its all about opinions. 5 england players offside at the previous ruck, min yellow card, maybe pen try. 
What worries me is that we will compete with anyone up front, but compared to NZ and the Aussies outside we are positively pedestrian. Itâ€™s always been that way, always will be. Weâ€™d have had no complaints today if Australia had won. I thought they were the better team for all of the second half.


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2017)

I thought England were good today, doing what the All Blacks do to others, by pulling away in the final 10. All decisions were marginal but correct today.

Looking how the All Blacks were pushed by Scotland today, thereâ€™s enough for England to say they can take them.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Considering we had five starting players off injured and ended with third choice front row with 5 caps between them that was some performance.
On the bright side at least it proves that Scotland is finally getting some depth of quality.
		
Click to expand...

Was that a first choice NZ team today or did they have a second string out? I'm not trying to take anything away from Scotland's performance which was very good but I don't have enough knowledge of rugby to know if it was NZ's strongest team or not. If it was then it's an even better performance from Scotland.


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Was that a first choice NZ team today or did they have a second string out? I'm not trying to take anything away from Scotland's performance which was very good but I don't have enough knowledge of rugby to know if it was NZ's strongest team or not. If it was then it's an even better performance from Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

yep NZ were pretty much at full strength


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 18, 2017)

fundy said:



			yep NZ were pretty much at full strength
		
Click to expand...

In that case it makes it an outstanding performance by Scotland.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 19, 2017)

Is there a finer sight, in sport, to seeing an Aussie team being stuffed?
Not for me there isn't...

Had Farrell been at his usual clinical best, with the boot, it would've been an even more resounding victory..

Upside down teams, be it in gold or black, believe they have a god given right for all decisions to go their way...
And, when they don't [as was the case yesterday] they get rattled...

And, the multiple viewings, [from all angles and magnifications] of whether the ball did or didn't touch the line was a perfect example on why I am largely against video refereeing... Just accept the touch judges decision and get on with the game... Pleaaase!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 19, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Naw the blacks aren't that bad

Click to expand...

:rofl: They didn't seem that good either! Slightly disappointing result from an AB point of view, but not such a bad one for Scots (albeit it another 'plucky' loss!). Couple of incidents/decisions being different could have meant a different scoreline too! Ref team had a good day imo. 

Scotland certainly pretty much matched ABs in most areas. SBW's hand-off brilliance made the difference, but he was (kept) relatively quiet! ABs need to find a couple more real threats if they are going to dominate like they are (unfairly) expected to do!

Rob Howlett seems to be spot on with his view that the international coaching talent now available and used is making for a much more even balance between the hemispheres. And legitimised professionalism has helped too - though there are still a couple of organisational 'quirks' that need sorting imo.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 19, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			:rofl: They didn't seem that good either! Slightly disappointing result from an AB point of view, but not such a bad one for Scots (albeit it another 'plucky' loss!). Couple of incidents/decisions being different could have meant a different scoreline too! Ref team had a good day imo. 

Scotland certainly pretty much matched ABs in most areas. SBW's hand-off brilliance made the difference, but he was (kept) relatively quiet! ABs need to find a couple more real threats if they are going to dominate like they are (unfairly) expected to do!

Rob Howlett seems to be spot on with his view that the international coaching talent now available and used is making for a much more even balance between the hemispheres. And legitimised professionalism has helped too - though there are still a couple of organisational 'quirks' that need sorting imo.
		
Click to expand...

It came pretty close to making you eat your words, ye of little faith.:ears:
Good to see Scottish players disappointed for not beating the All Blacks.


----------



## Val (Nov 19, 2017)

Never thought Iâ€™d see the day we were gutted at not beating the All Blacks, brilliant game and atmosphere yesterday.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 19, 2017)

The Scotland game was a cracker. I challenge anyone not to be moved when Doddie took the match ball out.

New Zealand certainly looked rattlled and Hogg had another great game.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2017)

drat, drat, dratittie, drat, drat (worded to to avoid an infraction)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Never thought Iâ€™d see the day we were gutted at not beating the All Blacks, brilliant game and atmosphere yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

When Hoggie got the ball at the end and broke the first line of AB defence - I - erm - was making a bit of noise...

Followed very quickly by a very loud groan...


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wales attempt cheating to get a result against Georgia........poor form that.
Barry John will be turning in his grave.
		
Click to expand...

I watched that stunned by how complicated it has all become. You've no props? Oh dear, you're going to loose this scrum, and the match. sort yourselves out and gt on with it. 
Also, the clock should be stopped as soon as a scrum has been signaled and not restarted until the ball is in play again. The time that is wasted is criminal.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 20, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			I watched that stunned by how complicated it has all become. You've no props? Oh dear, you're going to loose this scrum, and the match. sort yourselves out and gt on with it. 
Also, the clock should be stopped as soon as a scrum has been signaled and not restarted until the ball is in play again. The time that is wasted is criminal.
		
Click to expand...

Scotland got on with it, they played a fair chunk of the game with a hooker playing prop.

Georgia were the moral victors of the Welsh game. Wales rugby players forgetting what they stand for.


----------



## Val (Nov 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scotland got on with it, *they played a fair chunk of the game with a hooker playing prop*.

Georgia were the moral victors of the Welsh game. Wales rugby players forgetting what they stand for.
		
Click to expand...

They didn't, the hooker went to the back row.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 20, 2017)

Val said:



			They didn't, the hooker went to the back row.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry , I did not realise that.
It was a much changed pack due to all the injuries, I struggled to recognised some of the players.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scotland got on with it, they played a fair chunk of the game with a hooker playing prop.

Georgia were the moral victors of the Welsh game. Wales rugby players forgetting what they stand for.
		
Click to expand...

What wales did was cheating, the fella could have come back on, was warming up, then â€˜developedâ€™ cramp. 
But anyone who thinks that you can just â€˜get on with itâ€™ in the front row whilst being injured or not normally playing there, is properly mental !!!!


----------



## JamesR (Nov 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Georgia were the moral victors of the Welsh game.
		
Click to expand...

Makes a refreshing change, as for years the Welsh would claim moral victories against England.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 21, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Women commentators on rugby just sounds wrong.Anyone watching the highlights on BBC2
		
Click to expand...

Phew! not just me then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2017)

Some performance by Scotland, the England match will have to wait.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 25, 2017)

Ned Kelly, Dame Edna Everidge, Skippy, Sir Don Bradman, Kylie, Greg Norman........your boys took a hell of an eight try beating today.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 25, 2017)

Been a great Autumn for Scotland, bring on the Six nations


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2017)

Great scotland performance. Really looking forward to the 6 nations. The tournament just buzzes when all teams are on form.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2017)

Brilliant stuff Scotland - 50+ points against the Aussies - wake me up


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 25, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...wake me up
		
Click to expand...

Speaking of sleep etc....there's going to be some tired guys in Cardiff tonight!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ned Kelly, Dame Edna Everidge, Skippy, Sir Don Bradman, Kylie, Greg Norman........your boys took a hell of an eight try beating today.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant from the Scots but the Aussies were woeful again. The Scots are making some great progress and will be a tough game for everyone in the six nations. Not sure they can win it but they'll cause every side plenty of problems


----------



## Val (Nov 26, 2017)

Had to watch it today to make sure it happened, great day and great atmosphere at Murrayfield again. Scotland have nothing to fear in the 6N and all to gain.

And in other news Glasgow Warriors minus their 24 international players spanked Ospreys in Swansea. My teams scored a collective 100 points in 2 games this weekend


----------



## MegaSteve (May 10, 2018)

Well, there's a turn up for the books...

Cipriani back in favour...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 11, 2018)

Good to see the new semi pro Scottish Super 6's league set up.
Glasgow not happy as the SRU choose three 'old school' Edinburgh teams along with Melrose, Ayr and Stirling County.
Hopefully it will soon expand to eight to include Glasgow Hawks and an Aberdeen team.


----------



## Val (May 11, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Good to see the new semi pro Scottish Super 6's league set up.
Glasgow not happy as the SRU choose three 'old school' Edinburgh teams along with Melrose, Ayr and Stirling County.
Hopefully it will soon expand to eight to include Glasgow Hawks and an Aberdeen team.
		
Click to expand...

As for Glasgow complaining (although unsure what Glasgow you mean Hawks or Warriors) Glasgow Hawks had justification to complain as the SRU went against their own criteria by awarding Edinburgh 3 franchises when they stated no area would get more than 2.

As for expansion, it's there for 3 years, no Aberdeen club even bid for super 6 so unsure why you think expanding to 8 may include them, more likely Dundee who missed out if the do expand it that is.

I'm not convinced it will work, I hope it does though


----------



## Val (May 11, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, there's a turn up for the books...

Cipriani back in favour...
		
Click to expand...

He's the form 10 in England currently so it shouldn't be a surprise. The biggest surprise is a call up for Cam Redpath, 18 year old and played nothing in pro rugby, compared to Marcus Smith who is a star in the making at Quins.

I wonder if EJ called Redpath up to tie him to England before Scotland grabbed him


----------



## MegaSteve (May 11, 2018)

Val said:



			He's the form 10 in England currently so it shouldn't be a surprise.
		
Click to expand...


He's been on the naughty step for so long now [with regard England selection]... 
I didn't believe, without change of management, he'd be allowed off it...

From the televised matches I've watched, recently, he's been in top form...
However, I am not convinced EJ views him as an Eddie Jones type of player...
Hopefully, he does get a proper chance in SA...


----------



## Val (May 11, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			He's been on the naughty step for so long now [with regard England selection]... 
I didn't believe, without change of management, he'd be allowed off it...

From the televised matches I've watched, recently, he's been in top form...
However, I am not convinced EJ views him as an Eddie Jones type of player...
Hopefully, he does get a proper chance in SA...
		
Click to expand...

This call up maybe another EJ trick to stop him going to France as I fancy if Cipriani thinks his England career can be resurrected he'd stay in England

I'm unsure if I'm giving EJ too much credit on that front though and it's maybe just coincidence


----------



## fundy (May 19, 2018)

cracking semi final between Sarries and Wasps. Sarries so strong early and a good job they had a decent lead the way Wasps attacked ball in hand, some stunning tries (some given and some not)

Farrell was top top class, as he so often is in the big games, lets hope both Vunipolas are fit for the final next week


----------



## MegaSteve (May 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			cracking semi final between Sarries and Wasps. Sarries so strong early and a good job they had a decent lead the way Wasps attacked ball in hand, some stunning tries (some given and some not)

Farrell was top top class, as he so often is in the big games, lets hope both Vunipolas are fit for the final next week
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a good watch...

Saracens will take some beating, in the final, on this form...


Oh and... The Gopperth non-try was a poor decision by the video ref...


----------



## GB72 (May 19, 2018)

Not sure how Newcastle are only  9 points down in tbe other match.


----------



## Old Skier (May 19, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Not sure how Newcastle are only  9 points down in tbe other match.
		
Click to expand...

We wuz just warming up.


----------



## fundy (May 19, 2018)

Exeter were far too good, could be a cracker next week. Time for revenge


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2018)

fundy said:



			cracking semi final between Sarries and Wasps. Sarries so strong early and a good job they had a decent lead the way Wasps attacked ball in hand, some stunning tries (some given and some not)

Farrell was top top class, as he so often is in the big games, lets hope both Vunipolas are fit for the final next week
		
Click to expand...

Watched it in the pub before going on to Wembley, far more entertaining than the football was.


----------

